# Ports configuration and pkg question



## freedevil (Dec 7, 2014)

My question is regarding a port located in /usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions. Today I installed this with all options selected, for example. postgre, PDO etc. I noticed that I could install this package with the `pkg install php56-extensions` command but as far as I know then I would not get all options as I can select with the port's `make config`. So my question is if it's possible to install php56-extensions with pkg and get all the rest of the options that you normally set with the port's `make config` or do I need to use the ports collection for this task?

Thanks!


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 7, 2014)

If you need to change a port's options via `make config`, the only way to get those options built into software on your system is by finishing job the using the ports collection with `make install` for those ports where you are selecting different options.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 7, 2014)

I recommend using `# make install clean` though; this makes sure that all temporary files get deleted, and that will save you some precious diskspace.


----------



## felix (Dec 7, 2014)

Тo configure all dependencies you can run `# make config-recursive install clean`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2014)

The official packages are always built using the default options. If you want packages that deviate from the defaults you will have to build them yourself. It's surprisingly easy to set up your own repository. If you have a couple of servers to maintain I highly recommend it.


----------



## freedevil (Dec 8, 2014)

SirDice said:


> The official packages are always build using the default options. If you want packages that deviate from the defaults you will have to build them yourself. It's surprisingly easy to set up your own repository. If you have a couple of servers to maintain I highly recommend it.


Thank you! This was the answer I was looking for.


----------

